# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Do you ever get sick of Mindfulness Meditation?

## EarthToKepler

For me, Meditation specifically Mindfulness meditation helps my life alot because its really hard to me to be around people, communicate and also not have much time as I'd love to myself and mindfulness mediation makes these things easier

But After 1-3 weeks of meditating daily for 30 minuets, I get sick of it and have to stop for a few weeks and I was woundering if anyone else was like this with mindfulness meditation?

----------


## chrstphr

Yes. I don’t just get sick of it. I get a little freaked out. Things seem a little intense, I feel a little over-sensitized. I don’t want that much mindfulness. And I don’t consider that a problem, it’s not something “broke” about me. After thinking about it, I just don’t see any practical need for continuous mindfulness. Of course I want to be present to my life, including my dreams, but not intensely.

Instead of stopping for a few weeks and then starting again, I’m going to just find another sort of meditation. I’m looking. Visualization, guided imagery, painting… in other words, mindfulness where I’m involved into what’s going on rather than the kind of perpetual detached observation of mind that I learned from Buddhism (I don’t know if that’s a fair characterization of Buddhist meditation, but it’s the variety that I learned).

----------

